# Changing employer while on Type D 180 days VISA



## bpt7594

Hello,

I'm a non-EU national currently working for a German company (Employer A) in Frankfurt. I am currently on a Type D Visa for a duration of 180 days. I have just received an offer from another German company (Employer B) and I wish to change job. What are the necessary administrative steps for me to take ? I have tried looking online but it is very vague so I'm looking for a step by step answer. I heard that I would have to contact the Ausländerbehörde because there is the name of Employer A on my Visa but would it be a simple correction or does Employer B have to get involved as well ? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not sure about Germany, but in general I would expect that employer B (the one that wants to hire you) is basically going to have to "do the honors" to get you work authorization and a work visa, pretty much the same way Employer A did. Usually you can't just "transfer" a short term work visa. You need to get a new one altogether. Have you asked Employer B about their ability to "sponsor" a visa for you?


----------



## bpt7594

Employer A did not have to "sponsor" anything. They basically gave me a work contract, I book an appointment with the German consulate in Paris (I applied from France) and they gave me the visa Type D for 180 days.


----------



## ALKB

bpt7594 said:


> Employer A did not have to "sponsor" anything. They basically gave me a work contract, I book an appointment with the German consulate in Paris (I applied from France) and they gave me the visa Type D for 180 days.


What exactly does it say on your visa?

Are you only supposed to be in Germany for 180 days/is your work contract only for 180 days?

Have you visited the Ausländerbehörde to apply for a residence permit?


----------



## bpt7594

It mentions the name of my current employer, visa type D for 180 days. My current contract is permanent, as well as the new offer. I have done the address registration (Anmeldung) but I haven't applied for a residence permit yet.


----------



## ALKB

bpt7594 said:


> It mentions the name of my current employer, visa type D for 180 days. My current contract is permanent, as well as the new offer. I have done the address registration (Anmeldung) but I haven't applied for a residence permit yet.


How long have you been in Germany by now?


----------



## bpt7594

A month.


----------



## vr1657

bpt7594 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a non-EU national currently working for a German company (Employer A) in Frankfurt. I am currently on a Type D Visa for a duration of 180 days. I have just received an offer from another German company (Employer B) and I wish to change job. What are the necessary administrative steps for me to take ? I have tried looking online but it is very vague so I'm looking for a step by step answer. I heard that I would have to contact the Ausländerbehörde because there is the name of Employer A on my Visa but would it be a simple correction or does Employer B have to get involved as well ?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Have you found any solution for this or figured out one?


----------

